# Gold's Gym.....



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

How is it? Any Gold Gym members here?

I have been working out at my home gym, but just yesterday I saw gold gyms ad. They are opening one just walking distance from my home.

Annual fees is $230, which I think is very good deal!! They also told me that they will be including "Body Pump" facility in the same annual fees.

Just want some views from member's....


----------



## Merkaba (May 23, 2009)

nkira said:


> How is it? Any Gold Gym members here?
> 
> I have been working out at my home gym, but just yesterday I saw gold gyms ad. They are opening one just walking distance from my home.
> 
> ...



I used to be a long time ago.  It was a gym.  There isn't one around me anymore so I don't even hear anything about Golds.  Can't be too bad.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2009)

If its a Golds Gym franchise it has to be good to meet the standards of using their name.

At $19/month I would be jumping on that personally.


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

So, It's a good gym? (I am not interested in any other service's that they offer)


----------



## T_man (May 23, 2009)

at $230 a year any gym is good


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

I know, it's very economical. There's one more new gym by the name of Air Life Studio but they charging almost 3 times the gold's fees. I think Gold's is gonna make then run for their money!!




Prince said:


> If its a Golds Gym franchise it has to be good to meet the standards of using their name.
> 
> At $19/month I would be jumping on that personally.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2009)

Check it out, see if you like it. Be very very cautious with their gym contracts. Read it thoroughly and be aggressive with questions.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2009)

nkira said:


> So, It's a good gym? (I am not interested in any other service's that they offer)



YES, and I am sure they will give you a 1 or 2 week trial to test it out, but seriously if it's a Golds Gym and only $19/month you cannot really lose.


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

We went there in a group 5 people and they immediately dropped there fees from $288 to $230. Also there timing is very flexible from 6am to 10.30pm (last entry), which suits me very well.

No harm in becoming a Goldie I guess 

I will ask them about the trial.....



fufu said:


> Check it out, see if you like it. Be very very cautious with their gym contracts. Read it thoroughly and be aggressive with questions.



They are very open about there gym contract & are very supportive.

fufu,Where are all the HAIRS!!! Gaz bit you? 

Long time no see, been busy?


----------



## T_man (May 23, 2009)

Just make sure it isn't like half price for the first 3 months and then it shoots up after that but you're contracted to the payment. Go over everything with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

$230/Annum offer is only valid if you pay 100% On THE Spot....

It's sort of opening offer, I am sure they will bump up the fees later on as always.....


----------



## Merkaba (May 23, 2009)

I'm a member at 3 Peaks for 16 a month due to that 100% pay option.  A guy I train paid for it too!  Always a better deal when you pay up front.  

How is that "air life " place.  Sounds a little spa like. I hate gyms that are like 40 degrees inside and full of yoga mats with like 4 free weight stations.


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

I went to see air-life-studio (ALS), they have original spinner bikes, Star Trac equipment, all imported stuff, for which they paid heavily. It's 24000 Sq/Feet fitness center. They sauna, protein bar, massage, kick boxing, circuit training.....few more things. I for sure know that they are paying rental for that area, around some 20-30 Lakh Ruppes(Thats around $3 million) rent only!!! (electricity, water, ect ect @ extra)

The spinner bike costed around $900 each & they have around 20 bikes!!

I think they have over spent.....& in period of recession.....

I can go on with there details, as I personally know the guy who rented them the space.

Insanity!!!


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2009)

nkira said:


> We went there in a group 5 people and they immediately dropped there fees from $288 to $230. Also there timing is very flexible from 6am to 10.30pm (last entry), which suits me very well.
> 
> No harm in becoming a Goldie I guess
> 
> ...



I still recommend looking into the contract thoroughly. Commercial gyms are notorious for sucking people into agreements while omitting a lot of stuff. Your best bet would to be talk to someone who has already have a membership, but seeing as the Gold's is new that isn't an option.

When I was a member I remember dealing with a fair amount of bullshit once I had my membership. The biggest concern is canceling a membership. I didn't cancel my membership, but my friend tried, and it was a bit of an ordeal. As long as you are confident you'll be able to commit to the long term agreement, you should be fine.

As far as my ironmag activity, I have been relatively busy recently. I've hardly been around my computer. I try to check up frequently, though.


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

Did that happen at Gold's?

Hulk decides to pay them a visit......Again. 




fufu said:


> I still recommend looking into the contract thoroughly. Commercial gyms are notorious for sucking people into agreements while omitting a lot of stuff. Your best bet would to be talk to someone who has already have a membership, but seeing as the Gold's is new that isn't an option.
> 
> When I was a member I remember dealing with a fair amount of bullshit once I had my membership. The biggest concern is canceling a membership. I didn't cancel my membership, but my friend tried, and it was a bit of an ordeal. As long as you are confident you'll be able to commit to the long term agreement, you should be fine.
> 
> As far as my ironmag activity, I have been relatively busy recently. I've hardly been around my computer. I try to check up frequently, though.


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

It's there 3rd franchise in my city, so I guess they are on right track.




Prince said:


> If its a Golds Gym franchise it has to be good to meet the standards of using their name.
> 
> At $19/month I would be jumping on that personally.


----------



## nkira (May 24, 2009)

Ok, I visited them again & everything checks out Ok. I have decided to join!!


----------



## nkira (May 28, 2009)

Ok, here's the catch,


Fees is valid for a group of 4 people,

Pre sale offer till May 31  - $20/Month
After Opening(June 1st to June 30th) - $22/Month
July 1st to July 14th - $24/Month
July 15th Onwards - $26/Month

For individuals the rates are higher...like (July onwards) $30/Month.......

So basically they match the fees difference in few months.......

I got the equipment brand list.....
Cybex
Precor
Life Fitness (Hammer Strength)
Nautilus


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2009)

great prices, I pay $25/month for my 24hour Fitness membership.


----------



## nkira (May 28, 2009)

I join!! Thanks for the input Prince...


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2009)

Those are cheap prices. My Golds is $35/month


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2009)

If it is just opening, then yeah do it.  The one near my home town did that and it was a great gym.  Lots of ass in there too.


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2009)

I belonged to a golds yyeeeeears ago. I loved it. I wish I could own one. Great franchise from a business standpoint and a phenomenal gym by a customer's standpoint too.


----------



## Mike141 (May 29, 2009)

I belong to one and have been going for about 8yrs now.  It blows away any of the three other franchise gyms in my town!  And for that price, you should jump on it.  I like the deal that when you walk into a Gold's, you get the feeling that you are in a gym and now in a health club.  At least mine, they have the wieghts and cardio equip separate, so you get that feeling.  I like it and really have no complaints.  Good Luck


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Those are cheap prices. My Golds is $35/month



Yeah they are, mine was 40$ a month.


----------



## nkira (May 29, 2009)

I JOINED!!!! Yeppeee!!!!

Just paid the fees & they said they will call me for opening function as well.....

I went at around the closing time.....all the staff was sitting around & chatting casually, including the trainer & head trainer...nice folks....I like there attitude....they are friendly & open.....

I think I am gonna love that place!!!


----------



## T_man (May 29, 2009)

yay =)


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

good. now put some fucking meat on those bones, ya skinny fuck!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2009)

nkira said:


> I JOINED!!!! Yeppeee!!!!
> 
> Just paid the fees & they said they will call me for opening function as well.....
> 
> ...



Cool........being around others in that setting really will give you a renewed vigor to workout.


----------



## T_man (May 29, 2009)

progressive loading in gyms is easy because your ego makes you want to seem like you can lift more than you can so you're constantly lifting as much as you physically can.

congratulations ^_^


----------



## nkira (May 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the information, time & feedbacks, I really appreciate it.  



juggernaut said:


> good. now put some fucking meat on those bones, ya skinny fuck!



I know I know, I am gonna train my sorry ass into the ground...Sounds Ok?

but the gym open's on July 15.......


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2009)

T_man said:


> at $230 a year any gym is good


I beg to differ:
Planet Fitness® -- The Judgment Free Zone®
worthless gym
My World's Gym was bought out by these ass-hats.
There's a bell on the wall that goes off if there's 'too much noise' made.

All DB's over 60lbs were taken out.
All but one Bench Press was taken out
Curling cage, er...power cage and Squat rack were removed

AND! I was told directly: 
We do not cater to body builders.

I was one of 1200 members who cancelled their memberships as soon as the change happened.


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2009)

19 dollars per month may be a good deal for us, but it is a lot of money for people who live in India.


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2009)

*"There is no tomorrow."* How is it possible? If there is no tomorrow, then there is no yesterday and no today. Don't you think so?


----------



## danzik17 (May 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I beg to differ:
> Planet Fitness® -- The Judgment Free Zone®
> worthless gym
> My World's Gym was bought out by these ass-hats.
> ...



I was told off for deadlifting when I had a trial membership there.  It's not even like I was deadlifting a lot of weight or making noise, apparently it's a "banned" exercise.  I was like what the hell?


----------



## nkira (May 30, 2009)

Goodies Goodies & some more goodies.....

I also get a "Traveler's Card" which allows me 14 DAY WORKOUT at any of the Gold Gym's franchise even INTERNATIONAL!!

I also get 3 buddie passes...which allow me to take 3 of my friends for a 1 day free trial workout & in case any one of those friend joins the gym then I get 1 month access FREE OF COST!!






They also have a car pick up & laundry service, laundry is chargeable.

I hope I am not dreaming......somebody slap me!!


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2009)

nkira said:


> somebody slap me!!


----------



## nkira (May 30, 2009)




----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow dude looks like you fell into some good shit! I gotta get out of my area gyms are WAY too expensive around north jersey.. But congrats to you!


----------



## nkira (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Cgrant, So how much do you pay for the gym?


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 2, 2009)

hehe...That all means they are probably getting ready to go bankrupt.  Peak signed a ton up with all kinds of specials and now they are going under.


----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2009)

Now, nada cause I'm unemployed, but last time about 70 per month for world (golds was 65 but shorter hours and further away) so yeah its all a mess By me


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I beg to differ:
> Planet Fitness® -- The Judgment Free Zone®
> worthless gym
> My World's Gym was bought out by these ass-hats.
> ...



This is some crazy shit.  I NEVER have been told any of this shit at any gym and Ive been to a lot.


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jun 3, 2009)

i rather be at golds than the weak ass ymca i go to


----------



## T_man (Jun 3, 2009)

the old gym i used to go to had 3 benches, 1 smith machine, 1 bench rack with 2 bars, pull up/dip station, 2 adjustable cable pulley stations, 1 lat pull down station, 1 crunch machine, dumbells up to 85lb, 1 fly machine, 1 leg curl & extension machine, 1 adductor, 1 abductor, 1 concentration curl station, 1 leg press machine, and the rest just cardio stuff (treadmills/bkes/crosstrainers/row machines) and they had the audacity to charge its members £505 ($828 in the current economic climate, or closer to $900 at the time I joined) a year to join this gym. Mind you it also included tennis/squash but they had hidden charges for using the squash & tennis faclities.

The only reason I went there is because of how empty it was(i wonder why) & so I could use any station i wanted, and they charged me a fifth of the price because I was still in full time education.

Looking forward to uni though; with a student card i'd get charged £60 ($98) a year and the gym is huge, with shitloads of equipment and everything you can think of. Let the good times roll


----------



## Uba (Jun 3, 2009)

I go to Gold's i like it. I pay a little more (30 a month)

But it's cool has everything i need. The DB only go up to 150lbs though so if you need more ask them what their max will be.


----------



## Uba (Jun 3, 2009)

An a lot of pretty Machachas!!!


----------



## Malcom (Jun 3, 2009)

we need gold's gym in the UK


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Jun 3, 2009)

Uba said:


> I go to Gold's i like it. I pay a little more (30 a month)
> 
> But it's cool has everything i need. The DB only go up to 150lbs though so if you need more ask them what their max will be.



shitttt my gym dunbells only go up to 100, i have to add weight to them


----------



## nkira (Jun 3, 2009)

The one I joined has DB's up to 150lbs....No tennis n squash, anyways I don't need them.

They also have TreadWalls which I want to try out....just for fun.


----------



## westb51 (Jun 4, 2009)

nkira said:


> I went to see air-life-studio ... It's 24000 Sq/Feet ... they are paying rental for that area, around some 20-30 Lakh Ruppes(Thats around $3 million) rent only!!! (



if that rent is monthly that is not a bad deal only $125/sq ft.


----------



## nkira (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I know that's $125/Sq.ft, but they rented 24000sq feet.

So they pay $3 mill per month, which by any standard LOTS of money!!


----------



## quadluver (Jun 5, 2009)

Gold's Gyms can realy vary because many of them are not built from the ground up. Many of them used to be other clubs, and were converted to a Gold's. Although Gold's is a franchise, they do not have spec regulations (every Walmart or McDonalds looks the same across the country) So, some Gold's have great equipment and facilities and others are crap.


----------



## nkira (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Is that true? I am glad mine is better planned.


----------



## Marat (Jun 6, 2009)

this is from their ufoc:

In California (and possibly in other states), if you are constructing a new Facility and plan to rely on the proceeds of membership sales to build and equip the Facility, the offer and sale of those memberships could be considered the offer and sale of "securities" under state law. Other than these laws, there are no regulations specific to the operation of a Gold's Gym Facility, but you must comply with all applicable local, state, and federal laws that apply generally to all businesses. You should investigate these laws.


----------



## msummers26 (Jun 11, 2009)

That's a very good deal IMO. I go to Fitness First and I pay around $45/month for my membership


----------



## CNW 6000 (Jun 12, 2009)

We had a Planet Fitness open up in my town.  Same crap as was noted above.  I asked where the rest of the DBs were and they looked at me like I was some kind of criminal or something.  The 'trainer' then told me:
"If you need more than 50 lb dumbells you are doing something wrong."
I replied "Uh...what?" 
He repeated it again...and then I laughed so hard it hurt and then walked out.


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

I checked n all seems Okay, I am just waiting for them to open it 




m11 said:


> this is from their ufoc:
> 
> In California (and possibly in other states), if you are constructing a new Facility and plan to rely on the proceeds of membership sales to build and equip the Facility, the offer and sale of those memberships could be considered the offer and sale of "securities" under state law. Other than these laws, there are no regulations specific to the operation of a Gold's Gym Facility, but you must comply with all applicable local, state, and federal laws that apply generally to all businesses. You should investigate these laws.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2009)

CNW 6000 said:


> We had a Planet Fitness open up in my town. Same crap as was noted above. I asked where the rest of the DBs were and they looked at me like I was some kind of criminal or something. The 'trainer' then told me:
> "If you need more than 50 lb dumbells you are doing something wrong."
> I replied "Uh...what?"
> He repeated it again...and then I laughed so hard it hurt and then walked out.


\
nice.
I imagine that after you walked out...they probably sneered and called you a neandrothal brute and then went back to their jazzercise workouts to get toned up...


----------



## CNW 6000 (Jun 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> \
> nice.
> I imagine that after you walked out...they probably sneered and called you a neandrothal brute and then went back to their jazzercise workouts to get toned up...



That might be true, but _I_ don't need help with items on the top shelf at Wal*Mart like they do.


----------

